
Martin Shkreli: Evil Douchebag or Genius Businessman? - jl87
http://thehustle.co/pharma-bro-evil-douchebag-or-genius-businessman-you-decide
======
NN88
I've only always noticed that people are ok with you making money as long as
you don't make them feel bad

